# Comapnion dog shows Staffordshire/shropshire?



## Lindseyb88 (Jan 27, 2010)

Anyone know of any companion dog shows in the staffordshire/shropshire area next month?

I have the 3 bellow from the KC website but I would love to know of anymore!

30/08/2010 Ms Yvonne Cox 01922 701877 Animal Health Trust & Dog A.I.D 12.00 - onwards Shareshill Village Hall, Elms Lane, Shareshill Staffordshire

12/09/2010 Carole Thornley 01948 667413 Belgian Shepherd Rescue & Epilepsy Fund 10.30 - 17.00 Bridge Farm, Alkington Rd, Whitchurch Shropshire

19/09/2010 Ms Clare Donnelly 01743 360614 Lingen Davies Cancer Appeal & Shropshire Greyhound Rescue 13.00 - 17.00 Longden Village Hall Shropshire


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Theres one tomorrow at Crewe 28th august

King Georges playing fields Crewe entries 11 am judging 12pm

pedigree and novelty classes.

Its part of Crewe carnival

theres one 4th september

Eccleshall show judging 12.30pm details from Eccleshall Show Society

I have another for a show I think in Whitchurch at the end of september but can't find the paper at the moment.


----------



## Lindseyb88 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks. Theres one at Whitchurch on the 12th but i would def go to another one if theres one. Thanks


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Lindseyb88 said:


> Thanks. Theres one at Whitchurch on the 12th but i would def go to another one if theres one. Thanks


That may be the one as the person who gave me the paper has a friend with Belgian shepherds


----------

